# Hello ! New here



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

saw this page for newbies . Thought I would say Hi !
Quick info about me.... 
Was married over 20 years to the wrong person. I stayed for the kids
No regrets to getting a divorce. 
My life is much better now. 
The jury is still out as to whether I will ever remarry or not.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to forum. 

Hope to see you posting around the site!


----------

